#   >   -  !

## Flo

,  ! :6: 

 ,           :099:  :099:  :099: 

  "  "   ,                     : , , ,   ,      ,       .

      ,      .       ,   ,     ,     ,              .



  ,     !  :002: 
 ,        ,      . 

,   :

 -  ! ( 16:30-18:00)
 - ! ( 16:30-18:00)
 -   ! ( 16:30-18:00)
 - -    ! ( ,   2        ) ( 16:30-18:00)
 - ! ( 16:30-18:00)
 - ! (  11:30-13:00) 
  1      (11:30-13:00)
1 -  
2 -     
3 -  
4 -  
 -  ! ( 13:00-14:30)


    ,    .        ,      . 
      ,    :1:  : . , . 111, .1

   .

----------


## Flo

.

----------


## nataly2910

, -  !!
.  -   . ,   .

----------


## Flo

,      !          ,        ,  ,     ! :1:         ,   -   .     16:30  18

----------


## Flo

,  !
   ,     ,           .   3 ,    .   ,  -  !        ,   ,          .      ,      ,       !!!       . -      -   !     ,  ! 
 ,    !

----------


## Flo

!
  !   ,         ,     !            !)      ,    ! :019:

----------

